# Hello



## l8sson (Jan 6, 2013)

My name is Lotta and I live in Sweden, I have been doing with mice since one year back. Now I have begun to breed more seriously, and I have focused on banded mice. Have taken my first banded litter.

Otherwise, I'm studying final year in high school, I studied in a canine sports gymnasium. Have 3 dogs right now, which is of the breed amstaff. Leia, Varja and Bill.

I want to be a member here to make contact with more breeders. Is a member of the Swedish Mouse Club. 
http://www.svemus.com/se/ 
This is my website
http://lottaoleia.hundbenet.se/leisonsmousery.html


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Welcome


----------



## pro-petz (Nov 14, 2012)

Hello and Welcome to the forum


----------



## Mary-Anne (Nov 4, 2012)

Hello and welcome to the forum


----------



## DaisyTailsMousery (Nov 8, 2012)

Hello and welcome


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

hello and welcome  you have beautiful dogs and mice


----------



## l8sson (Jan 6, 2013)

thanks so much! I'm not very good at English, but I try.


----------



## ThatCertainGlow (Jun 23, 2012)

Welcome to the forum, Lotta.


----------



## Vicats (Dec 8, 2012)

Welcome! Your dogs are beautiful, and that's a lovely mouse as well.


----------



## besty74 (May 26, 2012)

hello and welcome


----------

